# Milo Iron Change- Have you seen a difference?



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

To piggy back off of BrentWayne's topic here, I wanted to ask the users of Milo if you have observed any difference in the new formulation. It's been out for awhile now, so the verdict should be in. Milorganite even went as far as posting an article addressing these concerns for their consumers.

http://www.milorganite.com/blog/milorganite/milorganite-iron?utm_source=Blog&utm_medium=FB&utm_campaign=IronChange

Personally, I have continued to use Milo and haven't really noticed a change last year vs. this year in my lawn. What have you experienced? Do you have any pictures of your lawn that you can post, comparing the old formulation vs. the new one?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm actually still working through the bags I bought on clearance at the end of last season, but I think there are so many other variables that affect the appearance of a lawn that it would be almost impossible to do any sort of non-concurrent comparison. Even in photos, I would say the color of the lawn is more dependent on the lighting conditions at the time the photo was taken than the amount of iron in the fertilizer. I do plan to continue using Milorganite.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Ware said:


> I'm actually still working through the bags I bought on clearance at the end of last season, but I think there are so many other variables that affect the appearance of a lawn that it would be almost impossible to do any sort of non-concurrent comparison. Even in photos, I would say the color of the lawn is more dependent on the lighting conditions at the time the photo was taken than the amount of iron in the fertilizer. I do plan to continue using Milorganite.


C'mon Ware! I'll do anything for a quick pic of a perfectly manicured lawn... :lol:

Understand your point on the color and makes sense. I'm just interested in the experiences others have had, and if it compares to mine.


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

I haven't noticed any difference in color but I'm also applying FAS every 21 days this year, which I haven't in years past. Other than that it all seems to going about the same so far.


----------

